

Lego Computer - sigkill
http://www.totalgeekdom.com/?p=1725

======
sigkill
I like the way he stresses over thermal and the build.

Lines are visible where the pieces are joined to each other, however instead
of looking bad, it gives it a very deathstar/futuristic feel especially with
the glossy black pieces.

